# olympus camera



## jack barnes (Feb 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the fe-230 will be exceptable for taking pen pictures? I got one last year for my birthday and never used it.
It has macro mode but I know nothing about white balance or anything else.

Thanks  Jack


----------



## gerryr (Feb 25, 2008)

Maybe yes and maybe no.  The problem is that one site I looked at stated the camera has 5 white balance settings and another site stated auto white balance only.  I went to the Olympus site and looked at the manuals and they make no mention of white balance, so I am inclined to think that it has only auto white balance.  It does have a macro setting which is essential, but not being able to adjust the white balance could be a killer.  The only way you'll know for sure is to try.


----------



## jrc (Feb 26, 2008)

Just set micro and do auto.  My Camera I tried to make setting changes but 99% of the time it got better photos on auto.  My camera has a better eye than I do.


----------



## aurrida (Feb 26, 2008)

i agree dont worry too much about setings. if you can change settings good if not work within the limits of your camera. basically you want to show off your pens and all but a few cameras are up to the job to some extent given the right lighting conditions. more important is using light correctly which for me is more difficult than mastering camera settings unfortunately.try it you have nothing to lose.


----------

